# I am having trouble of submitting a 352 KB



## Angellothefox (Apr 22, 2015)

I am having trouble of submitting a 352 KB any ideas?

I can not seem to submit the work all I get is this annoying text Could some furry please help me

Error: There was a problem uploading your file. System response: 
The file name of the uploaded file is too long


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 22, 2015)

Hate to ask the obvious, but you have renamed it to something that's short right? And if you want to ensure it's not the name that's the problem use _'s instead of spaces and -'s


----------



## Angellothefox (Apr 24, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Hate to ask the obvious, but you have renamed it to something that's short right? And if you want to ensure it's not the name that's the problem use _'s instead of spaces and -'s



I tried it again with whear this time I just put - and still nothing happens


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 24, 2015)

I meant don't use - or spaces... just 'image1' or something.  Doesn't really matter what it's called when it's uploaded  Failing that, is this for a signature picture by any chance?  I've heard there's been a few issues with that lately, avatars and profile pictures work fine but signatures aren't behaving as they should.


----------



## Angellothefox (Apr 30, 2015)

It is the full story at I can not seem to put online. With Weasyl everything is great.
I do not know why furaffinity is such a pain with written work


----------



## Charrio (Apr 30, 2015)

Angellothefox said:


> It is the full story at I can not seem to put online. With Weasyl everything is great.
> I do not know why furaffinity is such a pain with written work



Maybe you can Email it a friend and have them rename it or change formats. 
What format is it in?


----------



## Angellothefox (May 3, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Maybe you can Email it a friend and have them rename it or change formats.
> What format is it in?



PDF


----------



## Charrio (May 3, 2015)

Angellothefox said:


> PDF



Have you tried submitting it as a RichTextFormat? (RTF)
Have no idea why a PDF wont work, but there are other formats too to try.


----------

